

Silicon Valley Startup Ribbit Wants to Take On the Telcos - drm237
http://www.wired.com/techbiz/startups/news/2007/12/ribbit

======
kingnothing
What's the advantage of their solution over VoIP, and will they be hit with
the same lawsuits that are rocking Vonage?

------
Alex3917
Is this a direct competitor with tsumobi?

